# Tooth Extraction Cost



## Antonina

Can anyone give an idea of how much likely to cost for full tooth extraction? I do have pet insurance but dental and gum treatment not covered...even though extraction is necessary due to calicivirus not bad dental care....poor baby is only 7 months and his gums are so sore the vet says extraction is the only way to stop it getting worse. So I am having to take out a bank loan but I need an idea of how much I need to borrow. He was only referred the other day and I need to make sure I have money in the bank prior to consultation visit. My poor baby Dante has calicivirus and herpes which Animal Friends paid out on for tablets (£300) but they won't cover for dental. I stupidly thought dental and gum treatment exclusion was for annual check ups that then resulted in dental work being needed.


----------



## chillminx

Can you not ask your vet for an estimate of the expected cost of surgery? The vet probably refers people frequently so he should have an idea what the costs will be. If not, then I would phone the consultant's surgery/office and ask if you may have an estimate of cost. I am sure they get asked such a question a lot.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Are you talking about extraction of all the teeth?

You'll need to ask the vet as prices vary tremendously between practices.

But it is likely to be expensive if done properly. It's a very big job and will probably be a long procedure. I would want full mouth X-rays before and after; you don't want any tooth fragments left or the inflammation will continue.

It could be anything between £300-1000 depending on the practice's pricing policy. I wouldn't be surprised by a higher end estimate and personally I would ask lots of questions about the cheaper end to ensure you're getting an equivalent job.


----------



## Cookieandme

As mentioned the fees will probably vary too much for anyone to give a guesstimate of price. Cookie had a vertual full mouth extraction, all teeth except her canines. 

I used a dental specialist as my vet at the time didn't have the facilities for dental X-rays. My bill was over £1300. Cookie was insured before being diagnosed with Calici, but even then the specialist had to give his opinion that calici was not always a precursor to dental issues. I moved vets and my current one does have excellent facilities. 

Good luck with your kitty.


----------



## MontyMaude

It's several year (6 I think) since my cats had dental extractions because they had Calicivirus and it caused ulcerative gingivitis one had 14 out (it's now 16  as she snapped one top fang and fractured the other ) and the other cat 12 out but I think they were around £750 ish and £850 ish but one also contained the price for a biopsy as he had a rodent ulcer too, my vets isn't the cheapest but the cats were so much happier once the teeth had been pulled as their gums cleared up so so quickly and whilst they didn't show they were in pain before the ops, their demeanour changed and they were so much more relaxed and content that I think they must have been uncomfortable before hand, but as Ceiling Kitty says your vet should be able to give you a good idea of the cost, although I was told it can be hard when dealing with a dental as they didn't know the extent of damage until they got in there but if your vet thinks they all need to come out then they should be able to quote for that.


----------



## Antonina

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Are you talking about extraction of all the teeth?
> 
> You'll need to ask the vet as prices vary tremendously between practices.
> 
> But it is likely to be expensive if done properly. It's a very big job and will probably be a long procedure. I would want full mouth X-rays before and after; you don't want any tooth fragments left or the inflammation will continue.
> 
> It could be anything between £300-1000 depending on the practice's pricing policy. I wouldn't be surprised by a higher end estimate and personally I would ask lots of questions about the cheaper end to ensure you're getting an equivalent job.


Well my vet recommends full extraction but has referred me to a specialist at Eastcott in Swindon so I won't have full information until next Wednesday. They have given box figure of between £1800-2200. I got the loan so I'm covered for cost as I know that the procedure is necessary. Thanks for words of advice.


----------



## Cookieandme

2 grand


----------



## Orla

Good luck with it, Tommy had all his back teeth removed (or at least all that were left as he was a stray and I dont think had all his teeth) a week ago and is so so much happier now.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Antonina said:


> Well my vet recommends full extraction but has referred me to a specialist at Eastcott in Swindon so I won't have full information until next Wednesday. They have given box figure of between £1800-2200. I got the loan so I'm covered for cost as I know that the procedure is necessary. Thanks for words of advice.


It's Peter Southerden at Eastcott. He's a very well respected veterinary dentist.


----------



## MontyMaude

Ceiling Kitty said:


> It's Peter Southerden at Eastcott. He's a very well respected veterinary dentist.


Oh yes he is very good, my vet consulted with him about my kitties and another member who cannot be named, well she can it was Dougal who sadly got banned took her cats to see him when they had issues and was full of praise for him.


----------



## Antonina

I just think it is wrong that pet insurance companies have dental as an exclusion....I understand if related to not having annual check ups, but when the work is necessary due to illness I think it should be covered. I even checked some of the sites that say they cover dental and some of them only cover if accidental, and some of them only if cat has had dental check up in previous 12 months. It's too late for me to get help now but I would really like for other cat owners to check what their insurance does cover so they don't caught out like I have.


----------



## Antonina

Cookieandme said:


> 2 grand


Shocking isn't it. As I have just posted, I would advise anyone with cat insurance to check the exclusions as dental work is something that can really set you back financially.


----------



## Calvine

I paid about £400 to have several teeth (about half apparently) taken out and the remaining ones scaled. That was a year ago at London prices; tbh I had expected it to be more. Ring your vet and ask; you need to know. I asked before it was done and was quoted ''about £450''.


----------



## Antonina

Ceiling Kitty said:


> It's Peter Southerden at Eastcott. He's a very well respected veterinary dentist.


I did have a read of his blog and he has done a paper on stomatitis, that is why I am not even going to search for an alternative even if did cost less. I want only the best for my baby.


----------



## MontyMaude

Antonina said:


> I just think it is wrong that pet insurance companies have dental as an exclusion....I understand if related to not having annual check ups, but when the work is necessary due to illness I think it should be covered. I even checked some of the sites that say they cover dental and some of them only cover if accidental, and some of them only if cat has had dental check up in previous 12 months. It's too late for me to get help now but I would really like for other cat owners to check what their insurance does cover so they don't caught out like I have.


I'm with Petplan and they did pay for my cats dentals because it was illness that caused the problem, they also paid out on my Maudey cats 2nd dental when she snapped her fang as it was due to a trauma rather than normal dental decay issues, I am very lucky that they were paid out on but also I knew Petplan was the best company and thats why I took out my insurance with them.


----------



## kimthecat

My dog had three teeth extracted and including the blood test and antibiotic and pain killer injection . It was £287. The vets is a vet hospital in West london so I was pleased with that .


----------



## Antonina

Calvine said:


> I paid about £400 to have several teeth taken out and the remaining ones scaled. That was a year ago at London prices; tbh I had expected it to be more. Ring your vet and ask; you need to know. I asked before it was done and was quoted ''about £450''.


There are two reasons it cost so much....Dante is only 7 months old so his teeth are really quite small. There is a danger of them breaking and remnants can get left so it is necessary to take x-rays before and after. This is also potentially a full extraction (hopefully not fangs) and would include anaesthetic twice over as he has to go for initial visit which requires being put under so they can x-ray etc. Also, Peter Southerden is a specialist at veterinary hospital (it can't be done at my registered vet) so he is one of the best. I wish it was just a simple extraction but it isn't.


----------



## Calvine

Antonina said:


> There are two reasons it cost so much....Dante is only 7 months old so his teeth are really quite small. There is a danger of them breaking and remnants can get left so it is necessary to take x-rays before and after. This is also potentially a full extraction (hopefully not fangs) and would include anaesthetic twice over as he has to go for initial visit which requires being put under so they can x-ray etc. Also, Peter Southerden is a specialist at veterinary hospital (it can't be done at my registered vet) so he is one of the best. I wish it was just a simple extraction but it isn't.


Poor little chap...at least he'll feel better once it's all over. I wish him well!


----------



## QOTN

Antonina said:


> There are two reasons it cost so much....Dante is only 7 months old so his teeth are really quite small. There is a danger of them breaking and remnants can get left so it is necessary to take x-rays before and after. This is also potentially a full extraction (hopefully not fangs) and would include anaesthetic twice over as he has to go for initial visit which requires being put under so they can x-ray etc. Also, Peter Southerden is a specialist at veterinary hospital (it can't be done at my registered vet) so he is one of the best. I wish it was just a simple extraction but it isn't.


You are doing the best thing for your boy by using a specialist dentist but no cat should have extractions without X-rays before and after. My vet is also a specialist and he always says it is impossible to know what is going on without them. He is very experienced but the X-rays still sometimes take him by surprise.

Somebody who has some of my cats recently had a dental done at a vet who did not follow best practice and the boy's jaw was broken.


----------



## Antonina

QOTN said:


> You are doing the best thing for your boy by using a specialist dentist but no cat should have extractions without X-rays before and after. My vet is also a specialist and he always says it is impossible to know what is going on without them. He is very experienced but the X-rays still sometimes take him by surprise.
> 
> Somebody who has some of my cats recently had a dental done at a vet who did not follow best practice and the boy's jaw was broken.


That's awful. Poor baby.


----------



## MontyMaude

QOTN said:


> You are doing the best thing for your boy by using a specialist dentist but no cat should have extractions without X-rays before and after. My vet is also a specialist and he always says it is impossible to know what is going on without them. He is very experienced but the X-rays still sometimes take him by surprise.
> 
> Somebody who has some of my cats recently had a dental done at a vet who did not follow best practice and the boy's jaw was broken.


I was warned by my vet when they removed my cats top set of fangs that sometimes the jaw breaks, they try their hardest not to do it but it does sadly happen, thankfully Maudey cats didn't, but I think cats jaws are quite delicate things.


----------



## QOTN

MontyMaude said:


> I was warned by my vet when they removed my cats top set of fangs that sometimes the jaw breaks, they try their hardest not to do it but it does sadly happen, thankfully Maudey cats didn't, but I think cats jaws are quite delicate things.


My vet has quite a few animals referred to him from vets who have broken their jaws during dentals. This is another reason why I am so thankful I have a specialist vet to see to my cats' mouths.


----------



## AFKMatrix

Shadow had to have all his side teeth extracted due to calicivirus and that cost me 1000, was very worried but it was done by a dental speciallist and was very happy with the result.


----------



## Antonina

MontyMaude said:


> I was warned by my vet when they removed my cats top set of fangs that sometimes the jaw breaks, they try their hardest not to do it but it does sadly happen, thankfully Maudey cats didn't, but I think cats jaws are quite delicate things.


Thankfully Peter Southerdern is a specialist so I would hope this won't happen to Dante. I think that is why my Vet referred me to him as they did tooth removal on my previous cat, so I know they do extraction, they obviously don't feel comfortable doing full extraction due to the complications that can arise.


----------

